# Never Been Worn Nos Wittnauer Diver.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Got a heads-up from one of my favorite jeweler. A late 60's or early 70's, 17 jewels manual, Wittnauer. He opened it to verify its condition, gave it the SPA treatment and called to say: " Hey Mikey, guess what?"

I just had to get it. More inputs from you guys would be appreciated regarding actual dating of the watch. I don't want to introduce it to the Sunday Oldies only to feck Mach's thread...tee-hee. ( Pics from jeweler)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Your racking up quite a collection over the last few months B)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Discretionary motorcycle funds being diverted over the non-riding season.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks really good i know but cant say id be any use on putting a date on it though


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

The numerals are not really black as seen on the previous pic. They just reflected the dark shroud over the camera. And no cyclop.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

The jeweler bought this watch at an NAWCC event in the US. The watch originates from Pennsylvania and was part of an estate sale. The former owner apparently was quite a collector for many decades before his passing. The original strap had dried-up some so it will arrive on a new croc along with the old strap.

So far, I can't find anything on the internet on this particular model.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks cool, Mike. :thumbsup:

I especially like the back end of the seconds hand. :yes:

Are the four larger markers luminous?

What's the size?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Looks cool, Mike. :thumbsup:
> 
> I especially like the back end of the seconds hand. :yes:
> 
> ...


It's 37mm w/o the crown. The lugs are 20mm and the four large markers are indeed luminous but how luminous? Although the watch hasn't seen daylight in over forty years, at least there is no damage or discoloration.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm really disappointed that the numbers aren't black, I thought that was a cool touch.

Not really practical for a diver though.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great find Mike, absolute cracker.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mike, it looks a bit like this one.










I found several examples like this one, all with slight differences.

Is the movement in yours Japanese? In the late 60's and early 70's they used Japanese movements in some of their watches.

Later,

William


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Mike

Did you see this one?

http://www.scubawatch.org/wittnauer.html

Cheers Roger


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Stinch said:


> Mike
> 
> Did you see this one?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I did come across the site while researching the background. It does have a family resemblance.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Mike, it looks a bit like this one.
> 
> I found several examples like this one, all with slight differences.
> 
> ...


From the pictures, it does look like it's a Wittnauer C11KS1. But your watch gives me an approximate water rating.


----------

